# Gimborn Bright Eyes Tear Stain eliminator



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I just saw this product today and was curious whether or not anyone has ever tried this product. It does not contain any antibiotics and is supposed to taste like liver. It is rather expensive. Any and all comments are appreciated!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I have never heard of it. The primary ingredients are beef liver, Hyaluronic acid, cranberry juice powder, and a probiotic. Hyaluronic acid is a natural substance produced by the (human) body and is used in eye surgery as a lubricant. IMHO, I don't see how any of these things can remove or prevent tear stains. Just my 2 cents.:thumbsup:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't know that it DOES work, but then again, I don't know that it DOESN'T, either. Give it a shot and let us know what you think.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks to you both who replied to my question regarding the tear stain remover. It is quite expensive and that is why I wanted to ask if anyone on the forum had heard of it or perhaps tried it. I also say another product by Espree; Optisoothe which are drops and have been recommened by some breeders. They are far less costly and will look for them at Petco since they carry the Espree line of grooming products. Chrissy's tear staining does a bit darker and we have her on Blue Buffalo Lamb and Brown Rice.

Thanks again for your input!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I would think it would depend on what is the cause of the staining to indentify anything in the product as help. 
Probiotics might help a bit if the tearing is due to stomach or intestinal problems. 
The actual staining is just yeast...red yeast.
It manifests from the tearing causing a wet moustache, thus a breeding ground
for yeast.


----------



## daryl (Mar 14, 2009)

To be fair I can see some validity in the ingredients.

!. Ok beef live to entice the dogs to eat it.

2. Cranberry Juice Powder- has anti-inflammatory and anti-bacterial qualities.

3. Lactobacillus Acidophilus- there are those who believe that promoting some bacteria at the expense of others might help to reduce staining.

4. Hyaluronic Acid- _May_ help the tear ducts to function more efficiently.

I suspect that those are just the active ingredients rather than the whole list (including inactive ingredients). Unfortunately I am unable to find the product on the makers site...


I hadn't heard of it until now but there are some similarities with the product that I currently use- NaturVet Tear stain supplement. We only have one version here in the UK with the following ingredients:

Active Ingredients per 1/4 teaspoon Cran-Max (Cranberry Extract) 105 mg Calcium Ascorbate 34 mg Oregon Grape Root 34 mg Marshmallow Root 23 mg

natural, legal tear stain remover for dogs and cats natural dogs

the cran max is pretty much the same- 

marshamallow is similar to the Hyaluronic Acid- ie may help (to lubricate) the tear ducts.

Calcium Ascorbate- vitamin c that replaces eliminated calcium- good for the immune system and dealing with free radicals.

Oregon Grape Root- Antibacterial.


Price wise the gimborn stuff is more expensive that the naturvet stuff but still way cheaper than the likes of Angle's Eyes or glow.

Personally I am glad to see more products that don't contain (illegally used) antibiotics such as tylosin.

If you do try it please let us know how it goes- I for one can see no harm in trying it.

cheers


----------

